# Are there free psychiatrists/therapists online?



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't have money, and for privacy reasons I can't use the phone, are there any free options online someone to talk to, I'm really lonely and depressed and need someone I can rely on for help.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.7cupsoftea.com/


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

brooke_brigham said:


> http://www.7cupsoftea.com/


What is that like, you tried it yourself by any chance?


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I have not but a friend told me about it. I havent used it because I feel that there is just too much for online chatting but if someone had a specific problem I think it could be helpful.


----------



## Ladyyybug (Oct 7, 2014)

I have tried 7 Cups of Tea. It is a great site if you just need to vent and talk to someone who will listen. They are not allowed to give advice, and usually wont. But most of the listeners are very empathetic and helpful.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Ladyyybug said:


> I have tried 7 Cups of Tea. It is a great site if you just need to vent and talk to someone who will listen. They are not allowed to give advice, and usually wont. But most of the listeners are very empathetic and helpful.


So if I said I need help making friends or talking to a girl they can't give advice how to help me? Venting is good and all, but I like to hear feedback that will help me.


----------



## Ladyyybug (Oct 7, 2014)

They are encouraged not to give advice because it could make your situation worse. They are not licensed psychologists or therapists, they are just people who are willing to listen. The site really tries to avoid giving advice. But, I know they can point you in the right direction for certain situations as to where you could get help. It's worth a shot, see if it helps at all, if not you dont have to make any commitments to go back! And maybe you can find help in another forum here! There are groups on here, I joined one, that is supposed to specifically be for making friends on the SA site.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I went on, I don't like you don't know the age/gender of who your speaking to. Some things I want to talk about are age or gender related and although I went on 18 and older I wasn't sure if I could safely talk about certain things bothering me.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

keithp said:


> I went on, I don't like you don't know the age/gender of who your speaking to.


You can browse their profiles here:

http://www.7cupsoftea.com/BrowseListeners/


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

keithp said:


> So if I said I need help making friends or talking to a girl they can't give advice how to help me? Venting is good and all, but I like to hear feedback that will help me.


They use an active listening approach that involves helping to clarify how you're feeling about an issue as well as gently pushing you towards the next step. It's sort of like the client-centered therapy approach pioneered by the famous psychologist Carl Rogers. So they help you help yourself really, rather than giving you explicit advice.

I just tried out the site and found it very useful. The person I was talking to had actually just joined the site and yet was very empathic. I'll bet many of the people who volunteer there are psychology students or those who otherwise have a decent understanding of mental health.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

wow that site is a complete rip off from www.blahtherapy.com. the main advantage with blah therapy is that it has a free chat feature as well but also you can pay 20$ and speak to a licensed therapist


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

PainisLove said:


> wow that site is a complete rip off from www.blahtherapy.com. the main advantage with blah therapy is that it has a free chat feature as well but also you can pay 20$ and speak to a licensed therapist


I've since spent a few days on 7 Cups and Blah Therapy as both a listener and a "venter". I'd like to point out a few more differences between the two sites.

At Blah Therapy, anyone can start listening or venting whether they create an account or not. This is a little problematic as it sets the stage for trolling or hitting on strangers. For example twice I've been asked my gender and then when I tell them I'm a guy, I receive the message "Your partner has disconnected." So clearly, not everyone there has an interest in helping people/venting. Overall, I also received more advice on Blah Therapy. This might be helpful for some people, but for the most part I received unhelpful and obvious tips when I would have preferred to simply vent to a patient listener.

At 7 Cups, anyone can start venting, but in order to be a listener, you need to create an account and then go through a (brief) training course on active listening. Then, once you have started listening to people, they can rate your performance and leave reviews. All of this is likely to deter trolls, and I didn't encounter any during my time there. They also offer internships, which I suspect is another reason the listeners there seem more serious about what they're doing.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

do you ever think employees from similar sites that are competition would troll people just to get users over to there's? Kinda low to think about someone doing just that, but i bet it does happen.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

that 7cup site sucks, it's not even a therapist LOL, what a joke, it's actual dangerous, they can give you misleading advice, I just cursed someone out on the site, LOL, this might be fun actually "Are you a therapist?" -- "No" -- " NEXT "


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I talked to you before, do you live in Nassau or Suffolk? I'm living in another state.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MobiusX said:


> that 7cup site sucks, it's not even a therapist LOL, what a joke, it's actual dangerous, they can give you misleading advice, I just cursed someone out on the site, LOL, this might be fun actually "Are you a therapist?" -- "No" -- " NEXT "


They are discouraged from giving advice, as stated. Do not be an *** and go on there to waste the time of people who are probably getting paid either nothing or close to it to listen to people who appreciate having someone to listen to their issues.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> They are discouraged from giving advice, as stated. Do not be an *** and go on there to waste the time of people who are probably getting paid either nothing or close to it to listen to people who appreciate having someone to listen to their issues.


I didnt know people get paid to listen, that site is boring, I wont go there anymore, its garbage.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MobiusX said:


> I didnt know people get paid to listen, that site is boring, I wont go there anymore, its garbage.


It's not there as a source of entertainment....


----------



## duanebabcock (Nov 5, 2014)

For your addiction problem you can contact the addictions counseling denver, which provide service to people and give right direction to avoid any addiction.


----------

